# EST Bindings or Adapter + regular Bindings?



## Germanylicious (Oct 28, 2015)

Help! I need advice. 
I bought a Burton board with the channel system and was looking at the Lexa EST Bindings but felt when trying them on that the back plate (on achilles tendon) seemed very flat, but these were the only ones matching the board, colorwise. I'm a girl. So there's that. 
Anyways, I'm contemplating because there's a wider selection on regular bindings to go with those + adapter or to stick to real EST Bindings. 
Can the difference be felt? Pros? Cons?


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

What I like about EST is your foot is closer to your board which is always a good thing, and the bindings give you more natural flex under foot, baseplate bindings do feel stiffer undefoot and feel like they bend more laterally which is why some of the higher end EST bindings have a hinge to compensate as those without the hinge feel locked in laterally and the only play you get is from the ankle straps. It's subtle differences really and not something you should hang yourself up on. If it's your only binding going regular baseplate gives you more options. EST is never a bad choice if your on a channel board.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Just go with est. the bindings have forward lean so you can add angle to the high back.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Germanylicious said:


> Help! I need advice.
> I bought a Burton board with the channel system and was looking at the Lexa EST Bindings but felt when trying them on that the back plate (on achilles tendon) seemed very flat, but these were the only ones matching the board, colorwise. I'm a girl. So there's that.
> Anyways, I'm contemplating because there's a wider selection on regular bindings to go with those + adapter or to stick to real EST Bindings.
> Can the difference be felt? Pros? Cons?


Get some of last years EST Escapade's with the hammock system, comfiest binding ever.

Get a pair from last year for about 225$(USD)

http://www.the-house.com/bt1ecew06bk15zz-burton-snowboard-bindings.html


----------



## JorneyR (Oct 26, 2015)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Get some of last years EST Escapade's with the hammock system, comfiest binding ever.
> 
> Get a pair from last year for about 225$(USD)
> 
> On Sale Burton Escapade Est Snowboard Bindings - Womens 2015


yeah dats the genesis of lady version:jumping1:


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> Just go with est. the bindings have forward lean so you can add angle to the high back.


Yea having the same dilemma. Just came up on a sick deal for a custom but now torn between getting some est bindings or just using my reflex cartels. Really dont wanna get another pair of cartels but not really looking forward to paying full price for the genesis either.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

eli783 said:


> Yea having the same dilemma. Just came up on a sick deal for a custom but now torn between getting some est bindings or just using my reflex cartels. Really dont wanna get another pair of cartels but not really looking forward to paying full price for the genesis either.


If you've already got Reflex cartels, I wouldn't bother buying EST ones unless you want more pairs of bindings. I used Reflex cartels on my Flight Attendant quite happily. 

In saying that, I am now going to get a pair of EST's because I've just bought another channel board so it seems silly not to, right :embarrased1:


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> If you've already got Reflex cartels, I wouldn't bother buying EST ones unless you want more pairs of bindings. I used Reflex cartels on my Flight Attendant quite happily.
> 
> In saying that, I am now going to get a pair of EST's because I've just bought another channel board so it seems silly not to, right :embarrased1:


I just got some new Imperials a half a size smaller and they dont fit the same as Grails did in my Cartels. If I can pick them up on sale somewhere I am bite but if its not a huge difference screw it.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Get some of last years EST Escapade's with the hammock system, comfiest binding ever.
> 
> Get a pair from last year for about 225$(USD)
> 
> On Sale Burton Escapade Est Snowboard Bindings - Womens 2015


Bad time to buy Escapades. I picked up a pair of last year's model for my lady at $140 a couple of months ago - but they are mostly out of stock now or the big discounts are over with the new gear in stores. 

Best I have seen recently is around $180, but only in limited sizes and colors.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Only Con to an EST Binding is that it's pretty much useless if/when you decide to ride a board without the channel!!!!!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Only Con to an EST Binding is that it's pretty much useless if/when you decide to ride a board without the channel!!!!!


That's what being a gear whore is for! :happy:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Phedder said:


> That's what being a gear whore is for! :happy:


I'll have to get myself a channel/est setup to get past the missus with that excuse then????? :hairy:


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

The other advantage is they are easy to adjust on the hill if you want to play with angles/stance width. I wish all boards had channel really. Not a deal breaker, but a nice bonus if it's available.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm 100 percent burton channel boards (4 boards so far), mostly have ESt bindings, I have one pair of reflex diodes and another pair of EST diodes, the feel is very similar, adjustability and switching is more convenient with the EST. 

If you're going to be all channel boards go EST if you find it at the right price, but if you find reflex at a good or better price grab it. If you plan on a non channel board later go Reflex.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

There's a new pair of the blue Escapades sized M on the local CL for $125. I can pick up & ship if that's a desired color/size.


----------

